# Riding in the Car



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

It will soon be time to teach my girls to ride in the car like ladies. Up front, I'll admit that I'm not a big fan of crates. My goal is for them to learn that I'm the driver and they are passengers. I want to be able to take them places, but only if they behave. If they think the three of us should share the driving responsibilities, they'll only ride in the car when necessary and in crates. That's not what I want.

I've noticed car seats for dogs in the pet stores. Ideally, I'd like to customize one for the two dogs. Has anyone tried these car seats?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lots of people here have car seats, and some have car seats for multiple dogs. The important thing is that the dog must be retrained. This isn't just to keep them from getting in the drivers way (though, of course, that's important too). It's to keep the dog safe in the event of a sudden stop, start or swerve. Little dogs get bowled off their feet very easily.

I just use a round dog bed on the seat of my car, and Kodi sits in it wearing his car harness attached to the seat belt. This has the added benefit that he LOVES the heated seat turned on under him in cold weather!<g>


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a FidoRido (www.fidorido.com). You can order it with double straps to accomodate 2 small dogs. It comes with a harnesses with rings on both sides to secure them in. One didn't work for me (one calm and the other super hyper) so I had to order a second one. Ann has one and has posted a photo. I'll do a search and see if I can find it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> I have a FidoRido (www.fidorido.com). You can order it with double straps to accomodate 2 small dogs. It comes with a harnesses with rings on both sides to secure them in. One didn't work for me (one calm and the other super hyper) so I had to order a second one. Ann has one and has posted a photo. I'll do a search and see if I can find it.


Found it: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10096&highlight=fidorido. Post #4.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had a car seat for Milo since he was a puppy. At one point Bailey and Milo sat in it together, though it's not the larger model. I will be getting another one now. This is the one I want.
http://www.overstock.com/Gifts-Flowers/Pet-Gear-Large-Booster-Car-Seat-Interior-Measures-13-x-17.5/3314211/product.html


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My friend has the Pet Gear brand and I have the Lookout brand car seats


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I use Roscoe's sherpa bag in the car. I feel better about that because he's attached to the seat belt AND inside the the bag just in case. Those pet seats are a great idea, too. I might have to invest in one eventually because he LOVES to look out the window!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wondering - after looking at the pictures of the seats they look like they go in the front passenger seat. Do they also work in the backseat? I am looking for something for my two pups. We want to take them with us to Texas in May when we go to visit family and it's too long of a car ride to keep them in their crates. Also, one of them still gets a little car sick so we hope we can get him over that before we go so he is not miserable. Any ideas on that? Thanks for the help!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Moe's Gram said:


> I was wondering - after looking at the pictures of the seats they look like they go in the front passenger seat. Do they also work in the backseat? I am looking for something for my two pups. We want to take them with us to Texas in May when we go to visit family and it's too long of a car ride to keep them in their crates. Also, one of them still gets a little car sick so we hope we can get him over that before we go so he is not miserable. Any ideas on that? Thanks for the help!


I have airbags so I put the carseats in the backseat of my car.
The carseat ( or maybe his age?) seemed to help with my carsick guy..........


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I have airbags so I put the carseats in the backseat of my car.
> The carseat ( or maybe his age?) *seemed to help with my carsick guy*..........


Emphasis mine. It was just the opposite for Tori as a puppy, she actually got sicker riding in her Lookout II carseat. What worked best for her carsickness was riding in her little plastic crate on the floor of the backseat. She did eventually outgrow her carsickness and now rides on the seat, tethered to the seatbelt for safety.

Carole (mellowbo) had a custom carseat made for her three. It takes up the entire backseat of her car. Maybe she'll see this thread and post a pic of it. It's pretty neat!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Leslie  
I tried the crate in the car but uke:uke: everytime
It could have been his age or the fact he went on lots of little fun trips. His brother/littermate LOVES going in the car so I would take him along as well. He jumps right into the car now


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I use a seat belt harness with Riley. I really like the fact that he is buckled in.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Sorry to hear that Leslie
> I tried the crate in the car but uke:uke: everytime
> It could have been his age or the fact he went on lots of little fun trips. His brother/littermate LOVES going in the car so I would take him along as well. He jumps right into the car now


Isn't it interesting how each one is so different? Shadow never had a bit of carsickness and Tori was a total mess with it. I would have thought the car seat would've helped her. I know looking out the window sure helps me when I'm carsick. It was the vet who told me to put her on the floor where she couldn't see out. I thought he was crazy but, it worked! She's totally outgrown it now, thank goodness!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Because Murphy comes to work with me a car seat was purchased before I even brought him home. I originally had the outward hound but there was just a tether strap that attached to his collar. I was afraid that if he got thrown in a bad crash and I was injured that the tether could strangle him. I looked and researched and finally decided that the Fidorido seemed like the safest seat. I like the Lookout much more from an esthetic standpoint but my first concern was safety. Murphy did not like the change at all for about the first week but he quickly adjusted to his Fidorido. He was and continues to be a great traveler.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Emphasis mine. It was just the opposite for Tori as a puppy, she actually got sicker riding in her Lookout II carseat. What worked best for her carsickness was riding in her little plastic crate on the floor of the backseat. She did eventually outgrow her carsickness and now rides on the seat, tethered to the seatbelt for safety.


Kodi gets more carsick looking out the window too. He's much happier down on the seat, and snuggles right down and goes to sleep once his harness is buckled in. In my car, the airbag is off unless there is more than 70 lbs on the front passenger seat.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Because Murphy comes to work with me a car seat was purchased before I even brought him home. I originally had the outward hound but there was just a tether strap that attached to his collar. I was afraid that if he got thrown in a bad crash and I was injured that the tether could strangle him. I looked and researched and finally decided that the Fidorido seemed like the safest seat. I like the Lookout much more from an esthetic standpoint but my first concern was safety. Murphy did not like the change at all for about the first week but he quickly adjusted to his Fidorido. He was and continues to be a great traveler.


I agree. The esthetic aspect isn't important and beside, the FidoRido is not bad looking at all. Also, it's less expensive than the Lookout seats.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I really like the FidoRido's because they're lightweight so that makes it easy to move them in and out of the car and because the straps work fine with the harnesses my dogs wear anyway.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I also like that you can take the cover off the Fidorido and wash it, right?


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Fidorido looks for all the world like someone took a plastic bin of the kind WalMart sells and worked out a padded liner for it, then cut slots for a seat belt. I think you could easily make one.

I use a booster seat that might be a Lookout. I attach his harness to the tether strap and it goes in the back seat, opposite my granddaughter's baby seat. So I have two baby seats!

Anyway, it keeps him secure, out of my way, and he loves it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

My two both ride in car seats in the back seat....both harnessed in the car seat. I will post a picture for you. Missy started in the car seat in front and didn't like the back seat much, until I rolled her window down.

There both ride really well in the car, no one get sicks and they are well behaviored until we go though a drive though window...like starbucks. They both think they have to do the barking thing. I am still working on that....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I also like that you can take the cover off the Fidorido and wash it, right?


Yes, it is washable. I bought an extra cover so I'd have it if the cover needs to be washed.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have two of the Lookout seats - in the back seat. Sometimes Cody & Tess like to lay in one together, but more often than not they prefer to have their own. Both tend to just lay down & go to sleep (although both uke: if we're doing much stopping/starting and the heat has been on for too long). With Tess' allergies I wash the covers every week or so. A little bit of a struggle to get them back on, but not too bad.


----------

